# cost effective driving



## Amiya (Sep 26, 2014)

Uber economics don't make it very profitable to drive a higher end car around. Rest of the content deleted, sorry.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You hit the nail on the head, yet some keep wanting to Lease a new car for this gig.... thanks for posting


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

If I wasn't switching to a "real job" and was staying as an Uber and Lyft driver - I'd buy a 2010 4 door something. I'd consider going to Arizona or Nevada and buying a Prius, they sell for less there than they do up here in the Seattle area. It would pay for my trip.


----------

